# Code for pt dying in the hospital



## Orthocoderpgu (Mar 19, 2009)

Patient is in the hospital on "inpatient" status and dies. What code do we use for the discharge of this patient? Is it a regular "discharge" code or a subsequent visit? This is one that you just don'e run into that often. Thank you !!


----------



## ARCPC9491 (Mar 19, 2009)

Only the physician who formally pronounces the patient expired can bill 99238 or 99239


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Mar 19, 2009)

E. Hospital Discharge Management and Death Pronouncement
Only the physician who personally performs the pronouncement of death shall bill for the face-to-face Hospital Discharge Day Management Service, CPT code 99238 or 99239. The date of the pronouncement shall reflect the calendar date of service on the day it was performed even if the paperwork is delayed to a subsequent date.

http://www.cms.hhs.gov/Transmittals/downloads/R1460CP.pdf

Page 9


----------



## FTessaBartels (Mar 19, 2009)

*Critical care*

I agree with AR & Rebecca ...BUT

*If* the patient was critically ill, *AND* the physician provided critical care services, *AND* time (at least 30 minutes) is documented, *then* you might be able to code Critical Care. 

Lots of Ifs ....

Hope that's some help.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

